# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γονιμοποιημένα αυγά χήνας ;

## kalogeros

Εσπασα ενα αυγο χηνας για να το φαμε και να δουμε αν ειναι γονιμοποιημενα
ειδα οτι ειχε ενα ασπρο...... σημαδι (κομπο)...... κατι τετειο  αυτο ειναι ή οχι ή αν υπαρχει καμια φωτο για να καταλαβω τι γινετε 
άν δεν ηταν δεν θα υπηρχε καθολου αυτο το ασπρο?????????????

----------


## ggamb

Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ενα γονιμοποιημένο αυγό με αυτό τον τρόπο! Αν εχεις τις χήνες ανα ζευγη καθε αρσενικό την δικιά του θυληκιά και νερό να κολυμπάνε τοτε τα αβγά θα είναι γονιμα! Και τα δύο είναι απαραίτητα γιατι οι χήνες είναι μονογαμικά πουλιά και η αναπαραγωγηκή πράξη γίνετε μόνο μέσα στο νερό!

----------


## kalogeros

τις βλεπω οτι "παιζουν" μεσα στο νερο αλλα μονο παιχνιδι πραξη οχι (μηπως δεν ειναι ζευγαρι?) 
τι σημαινει?
και αυτη που γεννα δεν κανει τιποτα ουτε μπανιο ουτε παιχνιδι

----------


## ggamb

Αν είναι ζευγάρι φαίνονται είναι συνέχια μαζί! Δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το φύλο των πουλιών? Να ξέρεις και κατι ακόμα αν δεν είναι ισος ο αριθμός αρσενικών-θυληκών θα σχηματιστούν και ζευγάρια με το ίδιο φύλο! αν εχεις π.χ. 3 αρσενικές 3 θυληκές δεν εχεις πρόβλημα αν ομως δεν είναι έτσι θα εχεις ασπορα αυγά! αφησε την να γενησει στην φωλιά που θα φτιάξει εκει που γέννησε θα βάλεις αχυρο μπόλικο και θα της φτιάξεις μια φωλιά. Μεσα θα βάλεις όσα αβγά εχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα αυτη θα βγάλει και πούπουλα απο το στηθος της και θα φτιάξει την φωλιά. Μετα απο την γεννηση 30 περίπου αυγών θα καθήσει να τα κλωσήσει. Αν εχει ζευγάρι θα στεκετε κοντά στην φωλιά όσο αυτή κλωσά και θα την προστατέυει! Το νερό ειναι συμαντηκό! Να εχουν πάντα για κολύμπι!

----------


## kalogeros

Μπαχαλο 

θα τις παρατησω να κανουν οτι θελουν

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου ,θα ηθελα να μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια (οι κανονες ειναι σαφεις ... )

----------


## agrokriti

παιδια καμια καλη πατεντα για το νερο των χηνων εχετε να μου προτεινεται? Μεχρι στιγμης εχω 2 μεγαλες λεκανες αλλα απ οτι  παρατηρησα τωρα που ενηλικιωθηκαν οι χηνες και θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν δε βολευουν οι λεκανες και ο αρσενηκος εχει τρελαθει χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

αυτο που ειχα κανει πολυ παλια σε παπιες ηταν να σκαψω σε βαθος περιπου 1μετρο την λεκανη που ηθελα και παραλληλα εσκαψα μια ταφρο σε μια μερια με κλιση πιο βαθια.σε ευτη τη μικρη ταφρο εβαλα σωληνα πλαστικη με σκοπο να αδειαζει ευκολα η λιμνουλα.η καταληξη της σωληνας σε εμενα ηταν περιπου μισο μετρο πιο κατω απο τη λιμνουλα και εβγαινε σε μια πλαγια.αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις το ιδιο,μπορεις να κανεις τη λιμνουλα πιο ψηλα.για να κραταει νερο μεσα βαζεις γυρω γυρω 2πλο ναυλον φτηνο.μεσα στη λιμνουλα ειχα βαλει ενα μπιτονι κομμενο σα χωνι και προσαρμοσα την σωληνα αποχετευσης.

----------

